# No loops



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5c3H6LpLZI&NR


----------



## PaulR (Oct 18, 2006)

Some good old boys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_lrO_ZpldM

or for the tremendous!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM6OBD_mSN0


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Killer Stevie vid! (I'll take vibe/feel over technique any day) Now that DID rock..... no offense Nick. :D

BTW -- that kid in the red on the ledge is rock'n the fuck out..... I love it! :D


PS ..... how do you know who Ron Jeremy is Bri??? :neutral: :razz:


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 18, 2006)

while we're at videos, come and meet my god 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oby42ZrR5q8


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 18, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Oct 18 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5c3H6LpLZI&NR



I must have been 14 when I listened to my first Weather Report / Jaco Pastorius record. Next thing was that I grabbed a pincer and tore out the frets of my bass guitar, hehe. :wink: 

Good thread, keep them coming.


Hannes


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 18, 2006)

oh another one, no loops here either and really weird stuff. listen to the drummers cymbal work 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5YEqmIIdj8


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 18, 2006)

Speaking of no loops:

mms://64.34.170.33:1450/bobby/SonidoBestialVIP.mp3


----------



## Mahal (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's just a guy and his piano:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KpPSn9ES2No

Johnny's cover ain't bad, too:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AO9dbmJ_2zU


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 18, 2006)

> Now that DID rock..... no offense Nick.



Offense? It's your problem, not mine. Did you happen to get to the soft part with Joe Zawinul playing the three keyboards?

I loved that Sugar Hill one Jose posted. The first guy grooves the best, though, in fact the fat guy rushes and doesn't groove at all.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 18, 2006)

" I never knew Ron Jeremy played the trumpet."

I think he plays both ends of the trumpet, doesn't he?


----------



## CFDG (Oct 19, 2006)

Let's include small or apparently laughable instruments :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k

Maybe one day a guy with a triangle or a Bb helicon will find his way thru youtube...

C.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 19, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Oct 18 said:


> > Now that DID rock..... no offense Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> Offense? It's your problem, not mine.



That's one way to look at it... :mrgreen: 




> Did you happen to get to the soft part with Joe Zawinul playing the three keyboards?



Nope, I clicked off after 45 minutes of noodling..... :mrgreen: 




But seriously, I respect them, they just don't do it for me.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Oct 19, 2006)

CFDG @ Thu Oct 19 said:


> Let's include small or apparently laughable instruments :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k
> 
> ...



You beat me to it...I was going to post that one next. The thing is, you have to get about 2 and a half minutes into it before your jaw really starts to drop. But he sure does make it look effortless.


----------



## joaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Brian Ralston @ Thu Oct 19 said:


> CFDG @ Thu Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's include small or apparently laughable instruments :
> ...



That guy is really good.
Rock out with your......er.....uke out.

regards Joe


----------



## joaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Great to see Alex Harvey again !!

I had forgotten how Spinal Tap, "The Faith Healer" was.

regards Joe


----------



## redleicester (Oct 20, 2006)

That Trent Reznor video is great. Always loved his stuff, not that it's my usual listening fodder, but he really puts his soul into it and wears his heart on his sleeve - a lot to be said for an artist who is so consumed by passion for what he does.

Now how about this (and can someone break his fingers please)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LEZXAkI ... ed&search=


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 20, 2006)

> Nope, I clicked off after 45 minutes of noodling.....
> 
> But seriously, I respect them, they just don't do it for me.



Except that what makes that music worthy of respect is precisely that it's *not* noodling.


----------



## sbkp (Oct 20, 2006)

redleicester @ Fri Oct 20 said:


> Now how about this (and can someone break his fingers please)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LEZXAkI ... ed&search=



That's just awesome!


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 20, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Oct 20 said:


> > Nope, I clicked off after 45 minutes of noodling.....
> >
> > But seriously, I respect them, they just don't do it for me.
> 
> ...



So I've heard......... :D


I'm just joke'n wit cha..... :mrgreen:


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 20, 2006)

Ditto on the Trent vid.... pretty cool to hear 'Hurt' that way...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Jason, here's one you'll really like. Much better than Weather Report:

http://www.myspace.com/smbdyshero


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 26, 2006)

CFDG @ Thu Oct 19 said:


> Let's include small or apparently laughable instruments :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k
> 
> ...



Very nice! I want to know who built his Uke :mrgreen:


----------



## gravehill (Oct 26, 2006)

John Zorn recording sessions for the album "Music for Children".

No loops either but lots of :shock: and :lol: but  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g117wlzZNy8


----------

